# [solved] Imagemagick does not accept remote-file input

## chias

<tl;dr>

In order for Imagemagick to accept remote files as input it must be compiled with the xml useflag

</tl;dr>

Hi

On other machines, I have had no problems with a command such as:

```
convert -sample 100x100 http://someurl.com/pic.jpg images/somename.jpg
```

However, on my Gentoo box I try it and get:

```
convert: missing an image filename 'images/somename.jpg' @ convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/2822.
```

I checked the USE flags and nothing in there seems to jump out at me with regards to remote files:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.7.0  USE="X bzip2 corefonts fontconfig jpeg jpeg2k openmp perl png raw svg tiff truetype zlib -autotrace -djvu -doc -fftw -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -lcms -lqr -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -wmf -xml" 0 kB
```

Has anyone else had this issue and figured out how to fix it?Last edited by chias on Mon Feb 15, 2010 8:32 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## truc

Working here:

```
identify http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a4/Text_document_with_red_question_mark.svg/40px-Text_document_with_red_question_mark.svg.png

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a4/Text_document_with_red_question_mark.svg/40px-Text_document_with_red_question_mark.svg.png=>/tmp/magick-XXSvD75D PNG 40x40 40x40+0+0 8-bit DirectClass 1.46KiB 0.000u 0:00.000

```

```
* media-gfx/imagemagick [U 6.5.7.0 -> 6.5.8.8] <target>

    X -autotrace bzip2 corefonts djvu -doc -fftw fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig jpeg jpeg2k -lcms -lqr -nocxx -openexr openmp perl png -q32 -q8 -raw svg tiff truetype -wmf xml zlib build_options: -optional_tests split strip -trace

```

----------

## chias

```

oliver@human ~ $ identify http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a4/Text_document_with_red_question_mark.svg/40px-Text_document_with_red_question_mark.svg.png 

oliver@human ~ $ 

```

This returns me to the prompt instantly

I tried recompiling, and running revdep-rebuild (everything was consistent) all to no avail

----------

## chias

shameless bump  :Sad: 

I'm completely out of ideas.

----------

## Hu

None of the USE flags look obviously network related, but you do have different USE flags from the values that truc posted.  As a guess, try building with the same flags to see if anything changes.

----------

## malern

You have to compile ImageMagick with xml support to be able to use remote files (don't ask me why), so you need to enable the "xml" use flag.

----------

## chias

Thank You!

This solved my problem  :Smile: 

----------

